
What I Did After Police Killed My Son - michael_fine
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/08/what-i-did-after-police-killed-my-son-110038_full.html#.VHEc9pPF9uE
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=police+killed+my+son#!/story/forev...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=police+killed+my+son#!/story/forever/0/police%20killed%20my%20son)

